# Canadian soldier charged in comrade's shooting death



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2007)

Canadian soldier charged in comrade's shooting death



> The military's National Investigation Service has charged a Canadian soldier with manslaughter in the shooting death of a fellow soldier in Afghanistan.
> 
> Master Cpl. Jeffrey Walsh was killed last Aug. 9 when a gun went off during a routine patrol outside Kandahar. The military has been tight-lipped about the circumstances surrounding Walsh's death, but described the incident at the time as an accidental shooting.
> 
> ...



Man I'd hate to even begin to think of what MCpl Fraser is feeling right now, it must have been hard enough waiting this long for charges to be layed and dealing with what had happened.


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2007)

Unless there was intent I dont think a soldier should be charged with manslaughter.
Discharge him, strip his rank, whatever but criminal charges? NO  :2c:


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree.  Yes a Negligent Discharge is Negligent, but it does not mean it is Manslaughter.  Accidents happen during war.  We're not boy scouts playing with cap guns.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 13, 2007)

*Update on Story*

Soldier's widow angry over charges against friend



> *The widow of a Canadian soldier, who died when a weapon discharged during a routine patrol in Afghanistan last year, is upset that her husband's friend and fellow comrade has been charged in his death.
> 
> "I've been irate at the fact that they've even considered manslaughter as one of the charges," Julie Mason told CBC News on Tuesday.*
> 
> ...



It's good to see the widow is understanding of the situation.  

Sounds to me like the NIS are just out to hang someone and make themselves "look good". :bleh:


----------



## Looon (Mar 13, 2007)

That's good enough for me.:uhh:


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2007)

NIS needs to back the fuck off!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 13, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> NIS needs to back the fuck off!



They are the cream of the cream of assholes.


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2007)

Really sounds like some prosecutor/officer is trying to get some publicity, promotion boards coming up?
Its disgusting.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 13, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Really sounds like some prosecutor/officer is trying to get some publicity, *promotion boards coming up?*
> Its disgusting.



As a matter of fact, it's coming up to that time of year. ;)


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2007)

:doh:


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 14, 2008)

Charges dropped...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv.../BNStory/Afghanistan/home?cid=al_gam_mostview



> OLIVER MOORE
> 
> Globe and Mail Update
> 
> ...


----------

